
Comcast failed to install Internet for 10 months then demanded $60,000 in fees - CrankyBear
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/03/comcast-failed-to-install-internet-for-10-months-then-demanded-60000-in-fees/?platform=hootsuite
======
roflchoppa
Yeah we are in the Bay Area the "tech hub" but we still have all the issues
that people from LA // Maine // Boston complain about.. Shit internet speeds
at shit pricing. Why someone does not introduce competitive fiber is beyond
me, esp considering all the engineers in the area. East Bay has the option for
using Tekify, whom is supposed to be very reliable....

------
unsignedint
They didn't charge us $60000, but experience has been similar in Bellevue, WA.
We eventually resorted to the wireless ethernet service. (It was a more of an
issue that they couldn't pull wires from ANY service providers in the area --
and it happened to be just 5 minutes away from Downtown Bellevue...)

